# Eye candy in Key West.......



## mishele (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the best shot I took today on the beach in Key West!! Enjoy!! lol


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 8, 2012)

Not what I was expecting, this disappoints.:meh:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 8, 2012)

:-( 
:-( 
:-(     :-(
*:-(     :-( 
:-( 
:-(*


----------



## mishele (Jan 8, 2012)

lol And don't comment on the horizon, I don't have a program to fix it on this laptop.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 8, 2012)

too busy looking at "eye candy (UGH)" to notice the horizon, huh?   Hope you had a great day... and don't party too hard!


----------



## mishele (Jan 9, 2012)

Party in Key West......lol


----------



## onerugrat (Jan 10, 2012)

ewwwww!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 10, 2012)

Hawt!


----------



## iresq (Jan 10, 2012)

No guy should have ass checks hanging out.  Just saying.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 10, 2012)

Speedo doesnt bother me.  What does bother me is seeing people swim laps at the pool with swimming trunks.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's better than that shot of Steven Tyler with his gut hanging out...


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 10, 2012)

It's going to be one of those days


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2012)

So you took a picture of me, so what is the big deal?

:lmao:


Hell no it wasn't me. I'm supposed to be working today.

































Darn b*tch you are. Nasty trick   :lmao:


----------



## MissCream (Jan 10, 2012)

He's sexy, and he knows it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 10, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Darn b*tch you are. Nasty trick   :lmao:



At least she didn't force you to look at moose knuckle.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> c.cloudwalker said:
> 
> 
> > Darn b*tch you are. Nasty trick   :lmao:
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## mishele (Jan 12, 2012)

Aahhhhh.....back to work today!! 
lol

My husband was sleeping when I took this shot...lol


----------



## mishele (Jan 12, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > c.cloudwalker said:
> ...


I'll post that shot tomorrow!


----------

